# Ph v aas



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Right lads I did a course of med-tech methyl Tren (injectable) last year and made crazy gains best I've ever had off a cycle... Now wondering how everyone feels about prohormones compared to aas? been looking at genetech methyl Tren tabs but it's the "legal" kind so not sure if this is going to be as good as the med-tech I had.. Anybody had experience with prohormones? Thanks


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

Prohormones are just steroids buddy, so yeah the gains are great. They tend to come with increased rates of sides, and there's less research behind their safety..


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Dute said:


> Prohormones are just steroids buddy, so yeah the gains are great. They tend to come with increased rates of sides, and there's less research behind their safety..


 Thanks for the response pal... yeah heard the sides are much worse :/ ... U think this genetech methyl Tren 550 can be trusted Surely they can't be as good as Med-tech?


----------



## Dute (May 22, 2015)

cal_123 said:


> Thanks for the response pal... yeah heard the sides are much worse :/ ... U think this genetech methyl Tren 550 can be trusted Surely they can't be as good as Med-tech?


 Ure welcome. I'm not sure tbh, might be worth starting a topic (genetech tren) you might find someone who's used it then.  I personally stay away from prohormones nowadays


----------



## cal_123 (Feb 9, 2014)

Dute said:


> Ure welcome. I'm not sure tbh, might be worth starting a topic (genetech tren) you might find someone who's used it then.  I personally stay away from prohormones nowadays


 Good thinking cheers pal


----------

